# Corsair Link Deutschland?



## dragonlort (22. Mai 2012)

Kommt der Link jetzt nach deutschland? habe gelesen das es nicht so ist.
Wen er nicht kommen sollte wo bekomme ich in her und wie teuer wird das mit versand?


----------

